# Route through Northern France



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

We will be driving through France for the first time shortly and want to get from Zeebrugge in Belgium to Orleans on our first day which is a Sunday. We are due to arrive in Zeebrugge late morning.

All the routes I have looked at (Michelin, Autoroute etc.) suggest going through Paris on the A1, Boulevard Peripherique, then A10 towards Orleans.
Although this looks like the most direct route I understand from other postings on the subject that the traffic can be a bit dire.

Does anyone know what we can expect on a Sunday afternoon?

We have GPS and are reasonably confident drivers but would like to avoid a stressful first day if possible. The alternative routes, some of which have been suggested on this forum seem to add a lot of miles and we don't want to be driving into the evening.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

shouldn't be too bad -Sunday, no trucks (or not many); OK as long as the French don't decide to have a few demos against their new president


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

See my PM...
As above.. Fewer trucks on Sunday, restrictions in place for them..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Travelling south on the A1, leave near Charles de Gaule Airport and join the N104. This is a bit like an "outer ring road". It is more miles than the Boulevard Peripherique, but you can "crack on".

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A1 to just past C de Gaulle a/port onto A3, A86 around South East Paris then pick up the A6/A10 south to Orleans.

pete


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your prompt replies, folks. Your advice sounds good having looked on the map. Much appreciated.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi BravoCharlie if this is your first time driving in France my advice would be avoid the Peripherique if you want to reduce your stress levels.The routes suggested all do this but also can be a bit busy at all times.Another possibility if you want a scenic and not significantly longer timewise route is to leave A1 at Senlis and folow the N330 through Ermenonville to Meuax then follow directions to Melun then Fointainebleau(lovely drive through the Forest)You then take the N152 TO Malesherbes,Pithiviers and then on to Orleans.Have used this route umpteen times as my mother in law lives 100 plus kms south of Orleans.
It might not at first glance sound straightforward but can assure you it is.

Hope this helps
Martin


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

good Day "BC"

One post above uses the words "crack on"!!

I would point out that France namely Gendarmes and Police for last 2 or so years ARE HAVING A BLITZ ON SPEEDING!! Fait attention!

Ken .......with Wanderwagon3

PS the peripherique is not a big problem on a Sunday IF you have a good map, a good navigator to count of the exit Portes and have worked out which Porte you need .

HTH

Ken...........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We have always used the Peripherique - we're 32 feet plus a car on tow and not had a problem in fact amazing just how quickly you get round. Do look out for the exits though particularly for the A10 there seem to be two if I remember.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cracking on*

Hi

Yes, I use the term crack on, just like "give it some pan handle", "give it some welly" or "get a bit of clog on" but am not suggesting you break the law by cracking on too much LOL LOL

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My son in law who was meeting up with us at Beaune roughly same latitude as Orlean was determined to miss Paris altogether. He not only succeeded in missing all of Paris, he also missed all of France and ended up near Strasbourg. Could have happened to anyone.... (in my family anyway) 8O


----------

